# Reddit plugin has some issues...



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I just commented on this over in Happy Hour, but I've noticed two issues with the Reddit plugin.

For one, taller images and videos get chopped off. For example, here's an example of how a Reddit post is rendered here (screenshot):








And what the Reddit video *actually* looks like:









Additionally, all the links within the plugin are broken, because they have an additional slash added in. Here's what the link to the above video looks like when rendered through the plugin:
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/ahczl8//?utm_content=title&utm_medium=post_embed&utm_name=581b927319d14340a08b69ad2737a0aa&utm_source=embedly&utm_term=ahczl8
The additional slash after "ahczl8" is extraneous. Remove that and the link works.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll see if there's an update for the plugin.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Ah, good, I thought it was something in my setup that was breaking those.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/ahczl8


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> I've noticed two issues with the Reddit plugin.


Good now?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The picture is still cropped, but the link works for me. :up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Good now?


Links in new posts look like they seem to be fixed in my limited test. It seems that the links to the reddit post (but not the links to the subreddit or the user page) in ones already posted before the fix still contain the malformed URL.

It still seems to have issues with portrait videos, though. Still, being able to more easily click through is probably an improvement.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

It looks like the embedded reddit post (an iframe) has a height hard-coded to 165px.


----------

